# Now that makes me feel very safe.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

FBI doesn't expect 'Paris-type attack' in U.S. | Washington Examiner

Dumb azz boob hasn't a clue as to what is what


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The sad truth is, or at least how I see it, if you are determined to kill, and fully expect to die yourself, I think it's virtually impossible to stop someone till after the fact.
A major planned out attack, involving many people could perhaps be discovered and stopped, but just some nut-job wanting his/her 15 minutes of fame. The only hope, again in my opinion, is well armed citizens who could end the wacko's plan before too many people get killed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree Moonshine, the cops can't be everywhere unless we turn into a police state. An armed citizenry is our best defense against Paris-type attacks. But we have to depend on the government, God help us, to defend us from gas, virus, nukes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I agree Moonshine, the cops can't be everywhere unless we turn into a police state. An armed citizenry is our best defense against Paris-type attacks. But we have to depend on the government, God help us, to defend us from gas, virus, nukes.


And armed citizenry is certainly preferred, but look at the locations they chose in France.
The entire country bans the carrying of arms, but the attackers chose social spots for mass effect.
Most US states don't allow carry into bars or sporting events.
Any place with metal detectors will filter out the law-abiding from carrying, but will likely lead to the guards just being killed first by the attackers.
Our options are limited.
For the time being, I'd avoid any location that prohibits your ability to carry.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The smaller terror cells will, by and large, succeed. We can't stop all of them. They are already here. The FBI is fooling themselves or trying to fool us. An armed citizenry will help deter some but won't stop all. I agree with Kauboy. Choose where you are carefully and be aware at all times. They will escalate in their tactics as suggested. Bio, nuclear, Chemical, etc.........That's when it will hit the fan.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Hospitals.

I have a minor surgery on black friday. Not too happy about it.



Kauboy said:


> And armed citizenry is certainly preferred, but look at the locations they chose in France.
> The entire country bans the carrying of arms, but the attackers chose social spots for mass effect.
> Most US states don't allow carry into bars or sporting events.
> Any place with metal detectors will filter out the law-abiding from carrying, but will likely lead to the guards just being killed first by the attackers.
> ...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The holiday shopping is on, being in crowded stores and malls will be avoided by me.
I do not go to concerts, football games, and avoid crowds in general.
Keep your head up and your eyes open--- situational awareness at all times.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I carry wherever I go, I don't ever see any GFZ signs, Even if they were there I would ignore them.
I don't drink or go to bars, so no problem there.
I am an old white haired guy that looks like no threat, and I do get ignored.
Hey, I do get the elderly discount at dunkin and the movies, oh, no GFZ signs their either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The FBI will toe the party line.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Hospitals.
> 
> I have a minor surgery on black friday. Not too happy about it.


Providence Hospital? Hope all goes well for you. And Go Broncos


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

In Providence. Its early in the morning (not that the time matters on Black Friday) but hopefully there will be a lull in traffic and crowds at that time for breakfast and what not. I am not looking forward to it. And thanks.


Real Old Man said:


> Providence Hospital? Hope all goes well for you. And Go Broncos


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> In Providence. Its early in the morning (not that the time matters on Black Friday) but hopefully there will be a lull in traffic and crowds at that time for breakfast and what not. I am not looking forward to it. And thanks.


Good luck to you, hope you are not too groggy post surgery, on the way home.
Grab a quick coffee before you leave the hospital and drink it there.


----------

